# Fish ID



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Striper or Hybrid. Caught this one during the deep freeze last winter but looking back at it I was thinking it might be a striper. At the time we concluded it to be a Giant Hybrid. But for record sake I'd really like to know now...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Striper, and maybe the fattest I've seen. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would've said Hybrid but this ^^^^ guy up there has caught and seen way more of those things than I have so....yeah, yeah what he said.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it's a striper also.
Was she caught in late winter?
Might be full of roe, you remember?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a fat striper.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd say striper


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd say bluegill. Possibly a redear though. Can't quite tell. Not enough detail in those phone pictures bro.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I think it's a striper also.
> Was she caught in late winter?
> Might be full of roe, you remember?


Yah 
I remember, she was just fat and full of half digested fish...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

ChrisV, the fish ID guru, has me second guessing myself. Broken lines are not diagnostic. Both hybrids and stripers have two patches of teeth on their tongues. Both have approx the same number of soft spines in the anal fin. What I've been searching for, unsuccessfully, is the comparison of the anal fin spines. One (striper?) has the first spine roughly 1/2 the length of the second spine. The other (hybrid?) has the first spine roughly 2/3 the length of the second. I might have that backwards. If I was in the boat with the fish, I could tell you.

A biologist friend sent me an entire file of info on this subject, but my wife hides my stuff from me as a form of torture.

I will look back through old photos and see if I can make a determination from that.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Bodupp, 
You had 'em all leaning and then you kicked the walking stick out from under them.
My first instinct was Hybrid. Not because of the lateral lines but because of the vertical profile. A really nice Hybrid though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I was looking at the fish profile as well but after looking again I think you're correct and that it is indeed a true Striped Bass.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im still a little confused... I would like to say it was a monster hybrid, on the other hand if it is indeed a Striper that would make it my PB for Escambia. Regaurdless I need to find its mother.

Tough to say on a fish this size. 
Side note it was a football of a fish, fat striper ? Maybe
Big hybrid possibly 
... we may never know, need more conclusive evidence and factual data between the 2 hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hybrid striper......common round here....hahaha


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm leaning towards hybrid. Really hard to be sure though. I caught a fat hybrid about that size two years ago and it was a bit taller than that...but then again...ahhh who knows man? Either way, that's a hell of a fish!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Generally speaking, Hybrids a taller top to bottom and more compressed side-to-side, with a more pronouced hump at the head/shoulder junction. Stripers are more streamlined, usually without a noticeable hump. And while broken stripes aren't an indicator, hybrids tend to have a more jumbled mess than stripers. Josh, your fish had few breaks and appeared more round than compressed.

Hell, just bring me the next one. It's only a 7 hour round trip.

Here's a pic of a fatass true striper I caught with a mess of broken lines. If I missed the ID, I released a possible world record hybrid. :no:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If we went by stripes then... 1 striper 1 hybrid hahaha not sure. But ill agree with Bodupp cant tell by stripes alone...

Ive done some research and found that stripers are usually more slender in the body and if u fan out their tail its straight and a hybrids will have a curve


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

It was a state record hybrid lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Alright guys Im wrapping it up to be a unusually fat Stripper lol


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Fat, fat, fat Hybrid. Body length vs height. My guess.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Please submit a scale and a DNA test from each fish with future posts. 

NO.....Josh....is.....NOT......the Father!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Striper. The back would be raised if it was a hybrid.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Definitely a hybrid.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 was there for the catch...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I caught this a few years ago. Is it a striper or hybrid? It weighed about 12.5 lbs.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> I caught this a few years ago. Is it a striper or hybrid? It weighed about 12.5 lbs.


I don't think there's any question that that one is a striper.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> I don't think there's any question that that one is a striper.


 David
I agree w/ Sawyer (thought I'd never put that in print) striper for sure.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> David
> I agree w/ Sawyer (thought I'd never put that in print) striper for sure.


It's alright Bruce, I never saw this response, don't worry.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

*hope this may help someone*

this may be helpful or just add to the confusion 
in my laymen terms if its got yellowish tint to it and football shaped its a hybrid
if its shiny silvery blue and cylindrical its a striper
outdoor alabama has a good descriptive link 
http://www.outdooralabama.com/striped-basses

and here is a copy of a powerpoint presentation an alabama fish biologist friend gave to me
she may still be around on here very knowledgeable

very nice fish posted here either way


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> I caught this a few years ago. Is it a striper or hybrid? It weighed about 12.5 lbs.


Thats my point, kinda sorta. Thats a chunky fish for sure. So you have a 12.5 lb Striper and I caught a 12.6 lb Hybrid no big deal hahaha


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I thought it was a striper but after looking at Josh's hybrid I thought the two fish looked similar.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Jeffbro999 was there for the catch...


Well, there you go.

For me, that closes the subject but it is still interesting to hear others speculate. No reasons given.....even by me other than vertical profile. 

Wish I could read that Power Point Presentation but my X-Ray vision ain't what it used to be. I've done some 'research' but there are no distinctions that just JUMP out at you.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tim,
Seeing it in person made it very easy to see the difference. Kinda hard to tell by those pics. It was short and very round, and had the distinct head sloping up just passed the gills. I'm definitely not an expert on the subject, but have seen plenty of them over the years between here and Lake Seminole.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I found another pic


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Striped bass /Hybrid striped bass*

Lim-it-out.....
your first two pictures are of a hybrid striped bass, as well as the last picture with the fish in the net. 
Dabucher ...
that is a striped bass. 

Both of these fish, striped bass and hybrid striped bass are results of the stocking program conducted by the FWC fish hatchery in Holt,Fl. 

The high number of hybrid striped bass that anglers are reporting on the Escambia River are from the spring 2014 stocking of 300,000 fingerlings. 
We ( FWC), try annually, to produce fingerling striped bass ....100,000 for the Blackwater River, and an additional 100,000 for Yellow River if production pond space is available. Also up too 2000,000 fingerling hybrids for Escambia River.
Mixing of the two species can and does occur during times of river flooding. 
The two species are often difficult to distinguish. 
I will try an get some photos of the two different species and do a comparison ,an post here to assist anglers of the species they have ...


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

BlueWaterWarrior you dont need xray vision I lost mine to some kryptonite years ago
If on a PC try using the magnifier by typing magnafier into the search bar in start menu
Or on phone or pc select the image and either open in a new tab or as an image then you can make it larger or smaller that way. It will still be a lil unclear but between that and the alabama site you can get the just of it
Or like me wait for the FWC guy. Flounder1156 to respond again
With my silvery blue cylindrical for striper and yellowish tinge and football shape I came up with the same answers as the FWC guy but as I am not an ichthyologist I was just guessing too


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

That last picture shows it much better than the others. 

I guess the question should be what does the FWC officer look for when he pulls up next to you and looks at your striper/hybrids?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

That last photo lays the whole question to rest for me. Actually, Jeff's word (him having been there when it was caught) was more than enough to convince me that what I originally thought, was true.
That is one of the best, representative photos of a *Hybrid* that I have ever seen.

Let's recount: (1) Broken lateral line (2) High vertical body profile (3) Angle change from head to body (4) Slight yellowish tinge to belly & lower body. 

Think that is enough to convict him of being a Hybrid in any court in the land.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah what jeffbro said 
What does the fwc officer look for. That is after all what really matters


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

flounder1156 said:


> The high number of hybrid striped bass that anglers are reporting on the Escambia River are from the spring 2014 stocking of 300,000 fingerlings.
> We ( FWC), try annually, to produce fingerling striped bass ....100,000 for the Blackwater River, and an additional 100,000 for Yellow River if production pond space is available. Also up too 2000,000 fingerling hybrids for Escambia River.
> Mixing of the two species can and does occur during times of river flooding.
> The two species are often difficult to distinguish.
> ...


Josh, 

Seems they aren't stocking any Stripers in Escambia and even though there are no fences in the bay, where would you think most of the Stripers hang out?
100,000 in Blackwater. 100,000 in Yellow. (Escambia 200,000 Hybrids. Escambia 0 Stripers). 

What's the logic that should be applied to catching Stripers in this system?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Josh,
> 
> Seems they aren't stocking any Stripers in Escambia and even though there are no fences in the bay, where would you think most of the Stripers hang out?
> 100,000 in Blackwater. 100,000 in Yellow. (Escambia 200,000 Hybrids. Escambia 0 Stripers).
> ...



Oh believe me they are being caught in Escambia its just that the guy who caught them 2 days ago! isnt a forum member... a 25lb and 18lb striper was caught...

besides who wants a fish straight out the chicken coop... hahaha ( I would ) but its a challenge in Escambia :thumbsup:Ill make way to BW soon enough


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a new question. Do we only get 3 striped bass that have to be a minimum of 18 inches as we are northwest of Suwannee?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Tail Chaser said:


> I have a new question. Do we only get 3 striped bass that have to be a minimum of 18 inches as we are northwest of Suwannee?


Striper
As far as I know thats correct must be at least 18" and Im sure it says only 6 maybe over 26" ( per boat ) 3 ( per person ) 

Hybrid
20 per person or 17 + 3 stripers 
No under min. Size


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanx for the assurance much appreciated.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Striped Bass ID*



BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Josh,
> 
> Seems they aren't stocking any Stripers in Escambia and even though there are no fences in the bay, where would you think most of the Stripers hang out?
> 100,000 in Blackwater. 100,000 in Yellow. (Escambia 200,000 Hybrids. Escambia 0 Stripers).
> ...


BlueWaterWarrior I'm going to try and answer your question .....back in the day...... 1978-79 ,the FGFFC( Florida Game and Freshwater Fish Comm....aka GFC ) now FFWC ( Florida Fish and Wildlife Comm.) started a stocking program of hybrid striped bass on Escambia River with the help of fisheries biologist David Yeager. The fishery took off like a rocket. Hybrids were caught for numerous years ...so the agency continues to stock these popular sportfish. 
Sometime about 1986 the FGFFC looked at area rivers to try an stock striped bass ...it was determined that Blackwater/Yellow rivers would be suitable due to cooler water temps in the summer months. Striped bass are temperature sensitive, in that as young stripers, ( three years age and less) mature, they need cool water to survive.... the northern gulf coast rivers are partially suited. 
In other words if you look at the historic range of striped bass,northwest Florida is on the southern most range of the areas they are found throughout the US.
With that stated , the GFC requested fingerling striped bass fingerlings from the USFWS federal hatchery in Mississippi.
In the spring of 1987 I met the USFWS truck at the I-10 exit at Bagdad hwy. and we took delivery of 100,000 striped bass fingerlings . Of these fish approx. 85,000 were stocked into the Blackwater River at Bagdad shell pile ramp . The remaining approx. 15,000 striped bass fingerlings were transported to the Blackwater Fish Hatchery for grow-out purposes which were tagged and released into the Blackwater river for movement ,diet , growth studies.
In 28 years we ( biologist) have learned a lot of information on the range, distribution, food habits, spawning requirement of the striped bass. 
Annually the FWC fish hatchery along with the federal FWS hatcheries stock major rivers of north Florida, Lake Talquin , Lake Seminole with striped bass or their hybrids. 
With limited pond space at the fish hatchery for fingerling fish production needs, water bodies are prioritized for receiving fingerling striped bass, hybrids, and other important freshwater fish species.
So one year a river system may receive fingerling fish and not any the following year. 
We cannot produce all the fingerling fish for the panhandle of Florida stretching from Escambia Co. to Duval Co. , Colombia Co. south to the coastal counties ...Bay, Franklin, Wakulla. ) with the 16 fish production ponds at Blackwater Fisheries Center.... 
The agency's other fish hatchery located in Webster ,Florida assist with growout production of hybrid striped bass stocked into central Florida lakes and the St. John's river.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Striper or Hybrid. Caught this one during the deep freeze last winter but looking back at it I was thinking it might be a striper. At the time we concluded it to be a Giant Hybrid. But for record sake I'd really like to know now...


I don't know where I was when this post got started, lol, but that's a hybrid for sure.. I say that because the first thing I noticed is the small mouth. I haven't really caught of ton of hybrids but have slayed my share of Stripers and they have a bigger mouth than what is pictured.. Plus that thing looks like a stubby torpedo! Great catch bro


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

LIM-It-OUT .... the bag limit ,size limit rule for Striped Bass here in the panhandle is *3* *striped bass per angler , 18" minimum* .

You can posses *20 hybrid striped bass*.....no minimum size , and *0 striped bass* 

The limit for a mixed bag of striped /hybrid bass is:* 3 striped bass 18 " minimum and 17 hybrid striped bass. Remember we are north and west of the Suwannee River*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

flounder1156 said:


> BlueWaterWarrior I'm going to try and answer your question .....back in the day...... 1978-79 ,the FGFFC( Florida Game and Freshwater Fish Comm....aka GFC ) now FFWC ( Florida Fish and Wildlife Comm.) started a stocking program of hybrid striped bass on Escambia River with the help of fisheries biologist David Yeager. The fishery took off like a rocket. Hybrids were caught for numerous years ...so the agency continues to stock these popular sportfish.
> Sometime about 1986 the FGFFC looked at area rivers to try an stock striped bass ...it was determined that Blackwater/Yellow rivers would be suitable due to cooler water temps in the summer months. Striped bass are temperature sensitive, in that as young stripers, ( three years age and less) mature, they need cool water to survive.... the northern gulf coast rivers are partially suited.
> In other words if you look at the historic range of striped bass,northwest Florida is on the southern most range of the areas they are found throughout the US.
> With that stated , the GFC requested fingerling striped bass fingerlings from the USFWS federal hatchery in Mississippi.
> ...


So you're saying I have a chance to catch a striper in Escambia thank you for all the info very informative and interesting


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tail Chaser said:


> I have a new question. Do we only get 3 striped bass that have to be a minimum of 18 inches as we are northwest of Suwannee?


Tail Chaser ....this is correct . Three striped bass /18 " min. per angler.

The boat does not count as a boat does not fish. Angler(s) only


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What exactly does it mean # only 6 may be over 26"? 

So of the 20 fish bag only 6 may be over 26" is that right?
But on some crazy good day if i had 3 other people on my boat plus myself we could keep up to 24 over 26"


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes sir LIM IT OUT ...... with the cooler weather striped bass are being caught on Escambia, Blackwater andYellow Rivers. Baits the imitate mullet, white trout, menhaden are effective ,as are jigs 3/4oz -1.5oz. white ,cream, chartreuse color pattern swim baits (plastic skirts). 
I try to fish live baits in deep holes or points. Have a second rod ready with jig or swim bait for fish busting the surface. 
The weather is getting right for these fish. 
The adult striped bass are low light feeders ....so early morning ,late afternoon ,cloudy rainy days,and night fishing are all good.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> What exactly does it mean # only 6 may be over 26"?
> 
> So of the 20 fish bag only 6 may be over 26" is that right?
> But on some crazy good day if i had 3 other people on my boat plus myself we could keep up to 24 over 26"


Let me break it down .... 
If you are *fishing east of the Suwannee River* you could possess any combination of striped bass ,hybrid striped bass or white bass for a total 20 fish bag limit. Of these 20 ....only six ,of any ,can be over 26", either individually or mixed. 
In other words your total amount of all striped bass , hybrid striped bass and white bass in combination will be 20 fish. Of these 20 only 6 of any kind can be over 26". That is for each angler....on board . It is an angler daily bag limit.
Confused?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

flounder1156 said:


> Let me break it down ....
> If you are *fishing east of the Suwannee River* you could possess any combination of striped bass ,hybrid striped bass or white bass for a total 20 fish bag limit. Of these 20 ....only six ,of any ,can be over 26", either individually or mixed.
> In other words your total amount of all striped bass , hybrid striped bass and white bass in combination will be 20 fish. Of these 20 only 6 of any kind can be over 26". That is for each angler....on board . It is an angler daily bag limit.
> Confused?


I was I thought it you can only keep 6 over 26" per boat... Im straightened up now thank you for all the info:thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Now I just need to try and catch 1... hahaha


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The fish in the net on page 4 is definitely a hybrid. (trying to get some credibility back.)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah that net pic really cleared it up. Body shape is undeniable.


----------

